# Aranmula Boat Race - 10th September 2014



## apacheebest (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Friends!

Aranmula has got a unique place when it comes to the cultural imaginings of Kerala. The boat race held annually on the Uthrittathi asterism (as per the local Malayalam calendar) during the Onam festival is one the cultural hallmarks of this land. Teeming with rich tradition and rituals immersed in splendor, the Aranmula Uthrittathi boat race is considered more of a ritual than a race.







Welcome , if any member intrested to join me.

Anil George

A Preview for members

01)





02)





03)





Thanks for Viewing.


----------



## apacheebest (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Aranmula Boat Race - 10th September 2014 (A Preview)*

hello friends,

Adding some more for you all 

01)





02)





03)





04)





05)





Have a Good Day, Thanks for Viewing.

Anil George


----------



## apacheebest (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Wishing all Friends and Readers a Very Happy Onam*

Wishing all Friends and Readers of CR a very Happy Onam  !






Have a Great ONAM Holidays ...


----------



## apacheebest (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Aranmula Boat Race - 10th September Live Streaming on Web*

Hello Friends,

Pleased to announce that there will be Live streaming of this event of the web 
starting at 09.00 AM IST. ie. (-05.30 GMT) from IST (Indian Standard Time)

Welcome to visit : http://www.aranmulavallamkali.in/live-streaming.php

Happy Viewing.

Anil George


----------



## apacheebest (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Aranmula Boat Race - 2014 ( A Photo Walk)*

Hi,

01)





02)





03)





04)





Will add more soon...


----------

